# 2007 BF 750 front differential removal



## shaneroberts74 (Jul 15, 2014)

Can someone please help me with taking out my front differential on my brute force 750


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Remove tierods from steering stem. Remove brake calipers from knuckles and take brake hoses out of clips on a-arms. Remove front shock lower bolts and push shocks up out of the way. Unbolt a-arms from frame, remove knuckle, a-arms and axles as one unit.

Unbolt bottom of steering stem from diff. May need to loosen upper clamp on steering stem. Slide and wiggle steering stem upwards...needs to get way up there to make room. Then remove drive shaft, unbolt diff mounts, unhook wiring, etc. Will likely need to loosen diff lock adjuster at the bars to remove diff lock cable from diff. Also, fully remove the mounting bracket the brake lines clip into.

Once its fully disconnected and unbolted, lift and kinda twist towards the right side of the quad. Diff will come out over the upper frame rail. May take some wiggling but once you find the right angle it'll go easy.

Removing front suspension as a unit on each side makes the whole job pretty quick actually.

Have fun.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We remove the handlebar assembly from the top of the steering stem also. Then you can push the stem up without damaging any cables or wiring. The diff will come out the front too, if you don't have a winch in the way.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Yup. Forgot to mention removing bars. I just tipped them ahead by my snorkels.


----------



## blue4313 (Oct 13, 2012)

do anyone know any better bevel gears aftermarket for the brute force 750 I 4x4 this is the 7th one I have either bought or rebuild.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Haven't heard of any aftermarket gears but there are a couple of mods you can do to improve the oiling for them do a search in the Kawie how toos drive train section


----------

